# Crew positions for mother+toddler ?



## sheshell (Dec 13, 2003)

I would like to take a <= 6 mo crew position and have a 4 yr old son. I''m quite inexperienced but am looking to learn. Are there any crew positions available for mother + child? 

Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yes, but you better hurry, headed to the windward islands, next week, around the 22nd. just need to finish some banking. 40 sloop new sails, lots of fun. send me info about yourself, and family to my regular email address, so we can discuss the trip. I am traveling till May thats all, so not 6 mo. more.
In the event anyone else is reading this email, please write too. It would be nice to have company on the boat, as I single and friends that sailed earlier had to go back to work. there is lots of room and its fun to be in the sun and warm waters, especially with current NE weather reports. Currently in US and British VI, anchoring and so on, but checking email in town. What you know about sailing is not as important as what you want to get out of it, but a sense of adventure and a cool head when the boat doesn''t do what you expect, are all thats needed. (a bathing suit too I guess)
write to [email protected]
"have a good watch"
sv Brigadoon
Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think this site has been messed up for a couple of days.
in saint martin now doing some work on the boat. are you still interested? 
lots of little kids on boats down here, really kind of nice. 
I will be in boston for a week and off to sail on the 11th. 
[email protected]
happy sailing


----------

